# Need Help with a Jet Li Movie



## Winter Lord (Jul 11, 2007)

Recently, Spike TV had a week of martial arts movies, and they showed a bunch of movies with Jet Li in them. I am looking for the title of one they showed. It deals with a group called the Sun/Moon Sect. The one of the leaders of this group started out the movie male, and the turned into a woman. His/her name was Asia, at least in the dubbed version. Jet Li was the leader of a group of people who were going off to join a monastery, and they got caught up in the troubles of the Sun/Moon Sect.


----------



## Winter Lord (Jul 11, 2007)

Disreagard, I found the Title.


----------



## sarakoth (Sep 14, 2007)

Winter Lord said:


> Recently, Spike TV had a week of martial arts movies, and they showed a bunch of movies with Jet Li in them. I am looking for the title of one they showed. It deals with a group called the Sun/Moon Sect. The one of the leaders of this group started out the movie male, and the turned into a woman. His/her name was Asia, at least in the dubbed version. Jet Li was the leader of a group of people who were going off to join a monastery, and they got caught up in the troubles of the Sun/Moon Sect.


 
If you're really interested in the movie, it was loosely based on Jin Yong's legendary novel, Smiling Proud Wanderer. If you can't read Chinese, you can find a partially translated English version on Wuxiapedia.


----------



## Ginkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like Legend of the Swordsman. Could be wrong though.


----------

